# Least Favorite Sixer



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

We all have players we love on our team and the players we just can't stand. Who's your least favorite Sixer on the team this year? And who's been the least favorite all time? 

This season it would have to be that Josh Davis guy. He gets playing time for his three point shooting ability and he isn't even good at it. He sucks at everything else too. My all time most hated would be Glenn Robinson, that has a terrible attitude problem. He was a cancer and never did anything for us in his time here... That *******.


----------



## Dizmatic (Apr 14, 2005)

John Salmons - He stinks. He has no game but for some reason the Sixers try to push him in. I can't stand when they give him opportunities to be a non-factor.

4.1 Points
2.1 Rebounds
2.0 Assist

17.4 minutes a game

Enough said...


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Josh Davis, no doubt. He's one of the most frustrating players in the league, someone needs to tell him when he gets the ball inside the three point line he doesn't have to try to dunk it. Does he not have a midrange game, or does he really think he can dunk on the world?

Most hated all-time? I'm not sure, but Derrick McKey is close, he was getting a ton of minutes a few years ago when he didn't deserve them. He was just one of the old guys Larry Brown loved playing. Someone always took the ball to the basket, and they always got the bucket and the foul against him because McKey slapped their hand.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

My least favorite player this year was hands down - Glen Robinson. 

My least favorite of all time is Shawn mu***f***ing Bradley. Someone that tall should at least be able to shoot 50% every yr.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

alleninsf said:


> My least favorite of all time is Shawn mu***f***ing Bradley. Someone that tall should at least be able to shoot 50% every yr.


He doesn't have the talent and skill to do that while scoring good numbers.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Willie Green!!


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Why?

Least favorites has to be Marc Jackson, John Salmons, and Josh Davis. Will somebody get Ronald Flip Murray home and off the Sonics bench. Its ashame they have him locked to the bench after what he did for them last year


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

I don't dislike any of them. They all played hard this year in a sometimes bad environment.


----------



## NOBLE (Apr 10, 2005)

Aaron McKie. Yeah, I said it.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

SixersFan said:


> I don't dislike any of them. They all played hard this year in a sometimes bad environment.


Don't even have a least favorite Sixer from the past? Now, that's true loyalty.


----------



## jpk (May 4, 2005)

Jim O'Brien


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

If you want to go past, I have to go with Jeff Rutland. Horrible trade, horrible player and I couldnt stand him


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

Kunlun said:


> Don't even have a least favorite Sixer from the past? Now, that's true loyalty.


from the past I think its Keith Van Horn.

ZERO HEART. It was pathetic watching him act like a little girl out there with his feelings hurt.


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

My least favorite Sixer of the past has to be Van Horn, he was pathetic in the playoffs.



> Jim O'Brien


You don't have to worry about that anymore


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

kevin ollie.... I just cant stand him. He looks like pac man. He is wayyy over payed for what he does. He doesnt help..


all time would prolly be van horn or matt harpring


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

BEEZ said:


> If you want to go past, I have to go with Jeff Rutland. Horrible trade, horrible player and I couldnt stand him


Ooooh... that was a good one. He was soooo bad, I don't even remembering seeing him play in any games. He lived on the disabled list. Didn't he come over in the Moses trade?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

alleninsf said:


> Ooooh... that was a good one. He was soooo bad, I don't even remembering seeing him play in any games. He lived on the disabled list. Didn't he come over in the Moses trade?


 Yes indeed he did come over in the Moses trade, which the Sixers absolutely got GOT. Then he resurfaced I think the Sixers "Doug Moe" era. LOL


----------



## OnlyTheStrongSurvive (Apr 30, 2005)

keith van horn= true *****


----------



## hirschmanz (Jun 3, 2005)

OnlyTheStrongSurvive said:


> keith van horn= true P*ssy


As a Bucks fan, I hear that, except without the masking. He was nothing but a big contract in a minimal impact player.

Then again, chris webber has proven time and time again that he cannot be relied upon.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

NOBLE said:


> Aaron McKie. Yeah, I said it.


 I second that. Can't really put my finger on why, but I just don't like him at all.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

My least favorite sixer of all time has to be Shawn Bradley, God damn what he did for us, compared to what ANY 7 foot 5 giant should be doing is unbelivably sad. And the Least favorite sixer in this case has to be a tie between Kevin Ollie, Glenn Robiinson both didn't help and when they had the chance they had failed miserably, accepted there roles not, and did little to absoulete nothing of a team in which had a chance to win as many as 61 games if they didn't make those stupid damn errors in which they did last year, doesn't Charile Manuel's Phillies remind us of last year? He certainly does in my respective view.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> And the Least favorite sixer in this case has to be a tie between Kevin Ollie, Glenn Robiinson both didn't help and when they had the chance they had failed miserably, accepted there roles not, and did little to absoulete nothing of a team in which had a chance to win as many as 61 games if they didn't make those stupid damn errors in which they did last year, doesn't Charile Manuel's Phillies remind us of last year? He certainly does in my respective view.


Come on, Kevin Ollie is innocent. He wasn't expected to do anything and he met the expectations.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Kunlun he was in a 76er Uniform I expect all 76ers to perform and not average 1 point all year long!


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> Kunlun he was in a 76er Uniform I expect all 76ers to perform and not average 1 point all year long!


The man barely played! What did you want from him?


----------

